# national geographic deluxe programmable led aquarium light - Unable to program white



## afterthefall28 (Dec 17, 2016)

I am having trouble programing the white light. There is no green blinking light. I have no problem with the blue light (red blinking light). I was able to program that fine but the white light programing does not work. Does anyone know how to fix it? The reset did nothing. I wasn't sure if there was a button combination I needed to press to reset the green blinking light.


----------

